# Schwarzwaldcross von Karlsruhe bis Lörrach



## backfire (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche GPS Tourdaten für einen Schwarzwaldcross von Karlsruhe bis Lörrach. Es sollte auch über Singletrails gehen, nicht nur auf dem Schwarzwaldwanderweg.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße,
backfire


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2005)

Der gute, alte Westweg 

So, oder ähnlich fahren wir ihn vom 05.05. bis zum 08.05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. April 2005)

Die Wanderwege im Schwarzwald sind Singletrails!!!
Hier noch die offizielle Westweg Homepage des Schawarzwaldvereins.

Ich bin ihn noch nie gefahren, habe es aber auch dieses Jahr vor, evtl. das gleiche WE wie zerg10, ist halt lang, gell!!!  

Gruß


----------



## CHT (1. April 2005)

Falsch, der offizielle Westwanderweg ist oft mit viel Schieberei und Ärger verbunden, da einige Stellen durch Naturschutzgebiete (Hochkopf, Hornisgrinde, Schlifkopf...) führen, die selbstverständlich für Biker gesperrt sind und woran sich viele wieder nicht halten wollen...
Daher nimmt bitte diese hier http://www.schwarzwaldserver.de/ind...en_kartenmaterial/mountainbikeweg_schwarzwald
oder eine eigene Route, die die kritischen Stellen umgeht (der Schlifkopf-Ranger wird's danken)...


----------



## Cook (1. April 2005)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, der offizielle Westwanderweg ist oft mit viel Schieberei und Ärger verbunden, da einige Stellen durch Naturschutzgebiete (Hochkopf, Hornisgrinde, Schlifkopf...) führen, die selbstverständlich für Biker gesperrt sind und woran sich viele wieder nicht halten wollen...
> Daher nimmt bitte diese hier http://www.schwarzwaldserver.de/ind...en_kartenmaterial/mountainbikeweg_schwarzwald
> oder eine eigene Route, die die kritischen Stellen umgeht (der Schlifkopf-Ranger wird's danken)...



Von der Zuflucht bis zum Schliffkopf ist der Westweg eine Schotterautobahn, aber mit Spitzenaussicht. Da sagt kein Ranger was. Hochkopf und Hornisgrinde sind etwas heikler. Ihr müsst halt die Wochenenden meiden und die starken Anstiege (z.B. zur Badner Höhe) umfahren. 
Zum km-Bolzen in traumhafter Umgebung eignet sich der Mittelweg hervorragend. Lediglich zwischen FDS und Schiltach ein knüppelharter Wurzelpfad über 30km. Für gut trainierte ist der Mittelweg in 2 Tagen zu fahren (je ca.120km und 2500hm mit Unterkunft am Fohrenbühl).
Der Mountainbike-Radweg des Schwarzwaldvereins halte ich im nördlichen Gebiet (bis Wolfach) für sehr öde. Breite Piste, kaum Aussicht und kaum Abwechslung. Den südlichen Teil kenne ich nicht.
Fazit: benutze als roten Faden den Westweg (siehe zerg10) und umfahre Steilstufen (vorher auf der Karte anschauen). Oder nimm einfach komplett den Mittelweg. Ach ja, es gibt noch den Ostweg, aber den zähle ich nicht mehr so recht zum Schwarzwald. Wäre aber auch durchwegs fahrbar.

Gruß
Cook

P.S. die Bilder in meinem "Photoalbum" sind alle vom Westweg, weil ich da überwiegend unterwegs bin.


----------



## CHT (2. April 2005)

...mit der freien Fahrt für MTBler am Schiffkopf über den Westweg wäre ich vorsichtig...fragt doch einmal Herrn Jörg Klüber, Forstoberinspektor, (Schliffkopf-Ranger), 0 74 49 / 9 10 20, Mobil- 0 17 52 22 39 99...


----------



## Cook (2. April 2005)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit der freien Fahrt für MTBler am Schiffkopf über den Westweg wäre ich vorsichtig...fragt doch einmal Herrn Jörg Klüber, Forstoberinspektor, (Schliffkopf-Ranger), 0 74 49 / 9 10 20, Mobil- 0 17 52 22 39 99...



Bist du da oben schon mal gefahren? ÜBER den Schliffkopf kanns ja sein, dass sich der Herr moquiert, aber die 3m breite Schotterpiste bis zum Parkplatz unterhalb des Schliffkopfs? Du kannst ja dann auf dem "1000m Weg" westlich den Schliffkopf umfahren (ebenfalls breite Schotterpiste mit Super-Aussicht). Alles ganz soft, alles ganz locker und easy


----------



## CHT (2. April 2005)

...aber den Weg, den Du hier beschreibst ist eben nicht der Westweg - der geht oben über den Schiffkopf...ich bin sicher, dass man die kritische Passage auch ab Ruhestein - B500 an der Abzweigung Richtung Allerheiligen queren - und den Westhang bis Zuflucht nehmen kann oder alternativ östlich ab Ruhestein einfach runter bis Baiersbronn und den MTB-Westweg bis Zuflucht folgen...


----------



## Cook (2. April 2005)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber den Weg, den Du hier beschreibst ist eben nicht der Westweg - der geht oben über den Schiffkopf...ich bin sicher, dass man die kritische Passage auch ab Ruhestein - B500 an der Abzweigung Richtung Allerheiligen queren - und den Westhang bis Zuflucht nehmen kann oder alternativ östlich ab Ruhestein einfach runter bis Baiersbronn und den MTB-Westweg bis Zuflucht folgen...



Sorry, backfire, dass ich hier mit CHT eine kleine Diskussion anfange aber:

@CHT: entweder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, oder du liest meinen Text nicht richtig durch, oder du kennst den Westweg nur aus der Theorie!


			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du da oben schon mal gefahren? ÜBER den Schliffkopf kanns ja sein, dass sich der Herr moquiert, aber die 3m breite Schotterpiste bis zum Parkplatz unterhalb des Schliffkopfs? Du kannst ja dann auf dem "1000m Weg" westlich den Schliffkopf umfahren (ebenfalls breite Schotterpiste mit Super-Aussicht). Alles ganz soft, alles ganz locker und easy


Ab Zuflucht ist der Westweg 3METER BREIT GESCHOTTERT mit Riesenaussicht über ca.8km Länge, bis zum Parkplatz 1000m-Weg unterhalb (südlich) des Schliffkopfs. Dann nimmt man diesen 1000m-Weg und umfährt dadurch die kritische Passage (über die Höhe) am westlichen Schliffkopfhang mit Super-Aussicht und kommt dann an der B500 gegenüber der Ruhesteinschanze raus. Klar?
Auch in Richtung Süden ab der Alexanderschanze ist der Westweg neu trassiert und geschottert direkt am baumlosen Westhang entlang.
Und bitte: nicht den extrem öden Weg des Schwarzwald-MTB-Weges runter ins Obertal und wieder rauf zur Zuflucht. Den fährt man mit dem Rennrad, weil komplett asphaltiert. Und Aussicht gleich Null.
Ich will hier auch nicht mehr um Tatsachen rumdiskutieren, sondern euch, backfire, diesen Teil des Westweges wegen seiner Ausgesetztheit und "gesetzestreuen Breite", sehr ans Herz legen!


----------



## CHT (3. April 2005)

...sicher ist der 1000m-Weg (blaue Raute) eine Alternative (übrigens: hast Du je einen MTB-Westweg-Bericht gelesen, wo der 1000m-Weg genommen wurde? Sorry, ich nicht?), aber das ist nicht der Westweg (rote Raute) - ich bleibe dabei: die meisten MTBler machen keine so genaue Planung, um die kritischen und unsinnigen Stellen zu um fahren [Provokationsmodus aus]...daher schaut euch trotzdem mal dies' an:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/SWV_EDV/SWV_Download/Logo_PDF/RADWEG.PDF


----------



## backfire (3. April 2005)

Hallo Cook, hallo CHT,

ich freue mich über Eure Diskussion und es zeigt mir, dass noch andere Biker in den Deutschen Mittelgebirgen unterwegs sind, es müssen nicht immer die Alpen sein. Danke für Eure Ausführungen und auch danke für die Diskussion, hier habe ich einiges Informationen rausgelesen können.

Viele Grüße,
backfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingo251264 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde den den Schwarzwald Radweg nehmen. Auch auf den ersten Teilstück geile Ausblicke, Anstiege und Trails. So zum Beispiel Dobel, Weihäuselplatz und Hundseck. Wenn Ihr konditionell gut drau seid dann macht Ihn doch in 4 Tagen, das macht jeden Tag ca. 100km und ca. 1800Hm. Ich habe als Streckenlänge gemeßen 380 km und 7500 Höhenmeter. Weiterhin ist dieser Radweg super ausgeschildert und Du kommst mit zwei Karten aus (Schwarzwald Nord und Süd 1:100000). Beim Westweg sind Schilder nicht so gut sichtbar viel hinter Bäumen und Zweigen versteckt, wo man schnell vorbeifährt. Da bist Du am Tag mehr mit lesen und Karte studieren beschäftigt um den Weg zu finden, aber manche mögen dies ja, um Abends was zu erzählen zu haben.


----------



## items (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
gps Daten gibts hier zum Download:
http://www.mtb-schwarzwaldtour.de/download.php4

Der Weg verläuft, soweit ich weiß, oft parallel zum Westweg und mal nen Abstecher für den ein oder anderenTrail zu machen ist bestimmt kein Problem.

Grüße
items


----------



## Ollman (5. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

wir sind den Westweg (Rote Raute) vom 13.9 - 16.9.06 gefahren. (Ab Pforzheim). 
Wir hatten folgende Etappen:
(Pforzheim - DarmstÃ¤dter HÃ¼tte 80km 2300Hm 
Start PF Messplatz, dann radweg Ri. NeuenbÃ¼rg. Am Orstende bei der WÃ¤scherei Birkenfeld EInstieg in den Westweg. Immer der Roten Raute nach bis Forbach ( ist bis auf kurze Abschnitte vom Hohlohtrum runter alles legal). Ab Forbach dem Westweg folgen (teils kurze heftige Schiebepassage), ab Schwarzenbachtaltalsperre den Anstieg bis zur Badener HÃ¶he umfahren. Von der Badener HÃ¶he wieder stets der "Roten Raute" folgen bis Untersmatt. Dort wÃ¼rde ich eine alternive zur Auffahrt zum Ochsenstall suchen (oder man trÃ¤gt ca. 20 Min. ) dannach wieder uaf den Westweg bis zur Hornisgrunde ca. 10 Min tragen und schieben.
Von dort herrlicher Trail hinab zum Mummelsee(ist noch geradeso 3m breit). Von dor legale Auffahrt zur DarmstÃ¤dter HÃ¼tte.

(DarmstÃ¤dter HÃ¼tte â Naturfreundehaus Brend 86km 2500HM):
DarmstÃ¤dter HÃ¼tte hinab zur B500 beim Ruhestein. Dort auf gelber MTB Markierung hinauf (wetlich daran vorbei) zum Schliffkopf (Super Aussicht zur Rheinebene). Ab Zuflucht wieder auf origional Westweg bis zum Harkhof.
Dort auf Schotter/Asphalt auf den Brandnerkopf auffahren. Dann wieder auf Westweg Ri. Hausach. Nach ca. 2 km Singletrail auf Gelber Raute Ri. Hausach(alles super ausgeschrieben).
In Hausach dem Westweg folgen auf den Farrenkopf (brutale Schieberei 35%). Von dort herrliche trails, Wege bis zum FÃ¤rlefelsen. Dort auf gelber MTB Raute bis Gasthaus Rensberg. Von dort auf original Westweg bis Naturfreundehaus Brend (bei Furtwangen)

(Naturfreundehaus Brend â Wiedener Eck 64km 1640HM
Naturfreundehaus Brend  bis zum Wiedener Eck immer auf Original Westweg Route.

(Wiedener Eck â Basel Bad. Bahnhof 64km 1410HM
Wiedener Eck Ã¼ber Belchen (illegal) bis nach Kandern. Ab Kandern wurde der Westweg umgelegt (interessant). Immer der Raute nach bis Basel.

Als ResumÃ© mÃ¶chte ich sagen: anstrengende (ca. 300 km und 8000 hm), den Alpen in nichts nachstehende, aber trotzdem tolle Tour!


----------



## tom39 (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schau dir mal die Seite an. 

http://www.bike-crossing-schwarzwald.info/

Gruß Tom


----------

